# Rasbora´s Olympus



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi!
This tank was set up three weeks ago. 
The small world of my CRS, "Cherrys" and Boraras _uropthalma_!!
Dimensions: 50x25x30 cm (37 liters / 9 gal)
Substrate: puzzolana-peat mix and akadama
CO2: 1kg bottle
Filter: Eheim 2211
Lighting: 2x24w PL 
Plants: Eleocharis parvula, Hemianthus c. "Cuba" and Monosolenium tenerum
Animals: caridina _cf. cantonensis "crystal red"_ / neocaridina _heteropoda "red"_ / Boraras _uropthalma_

Some shoots:



































*You can see it in moving!!!* 

Greetings from Spain!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice and simple. Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers artyman: 
Thanh


----------



## Drifty (Nov 28, 2006)

beautiful tank, i love it. What kind of rocks are those and where did you get them thanks. Only thing i would suggest is a backround so you dont see watever that is behind the tank.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

I wont critisize that without a background


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

very nice tank! its look like a real mountains.
Could you tell me your tank temperature?


----------



## akni (Nov 7, 2006)

Very nice, very impression, But the add the back ground is to be add ( white , or blue light)
Cheers [-X


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Lovely.

Nice hardscape choice and layout. Is that "Dragon Stone"?


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Very nice & peaceful layout....how can you keep your tank so clean like that...my shrimp tank is quite dirty because of feeding them all the time...


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for all comments  
*Drifty, Anti-Pjerrot, Akni*: this shoots shows a ordinary day in this tank (without background). I promise to you some shoots with a white blackground and without pipes, difusser.....but in the future 
*Pyramid*, tank temperature is about 24ºc (I don´t measure nothing  )
*gf225,* yes it is. This rocks are Dragon Stone.
*Blue_Dolphinvn*: I do weekly water changes (1x40%). I syphon out briefly the sand with a thin hose (air tube); then I add some fresh sand. Is easily! 

Regards


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

I like the sand. I love the sand.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Great scape!
Simple and yet beautiful


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

I really like this layout. Let me see some of those pictures of those rasboras!


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

That video is pretty neat. Great tank.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks for comments


----------

